# a WYE switch



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy
I have been thinking about putting in a wye on my RR in the future and seem to be having trouble finding a switch for one. I thought USAT made one or even aristo but trying to find one is difficult. I now use a mix of LGB and aristo code 332 track. I might have to use a scissor wye due to space limitations but I still need at least one wye switch. Maybe it would make for a good winter project to build my own? but for now where can I look to see one and get an idea of pricing? Thanks


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello CCT, 

Have a look at the Thiel switches--they have almost any configuration you could ever want. I believe Axel (Train-Li) may even have wyes, but I think he is going to be carrying Thiel soon so you can contact him for pricing, but check out the Thiel website for diagrams etc. It's in German so you want to look under "Weichen". 

http://www.thiel-gleis.de/html/start.html 

Keith


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received my second Y switch from SwitchCrafters (the first being a #4 and the last one a #6) and it's great! They can make them with Aluminum, Nickle Silver or Brass rail (code 215, 250 or 332) and able to conduct electricity or not! You can order various ground throws to be added during construction or you can supply your own. My personal favorite is Ten-Mille ground throws. Check out their website: SwitchCrafters.com


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset Valley makes a #4 Wye in code 250 (so you would need transition clamps 332/250) :  Link to Wye


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko have a R1 "wye" on their to do list.....but it has been there for a while tho. 

http://www.piko.de/produkt_db/check.php?page=detail&grand_id=6&parent_id=4&child_id=0&id=35228


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

Aristo Craft makes a #6 wye switch, part #'s 20345 and 30345. One is brass and the other is stainless steel.


Andre


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo wye suffers from too-deep flangeways at the frog like all other Aristo #6 switches. The Train-Li stainless steel insert will solve that for you. Otherwise, a nice switch, see the foreground of this picture: 











Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-li-usa.com has a 3 way Y and a 5 way Y and it is available in manual and remote. Code 332 rail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be aware that these are stub switches, and they are not suitable for use outdoors unless painted, there are no ties, and even after painting the locating mechanism cannot take sunlight or heat very well. 

Indoors is fine. 

Not denigrating the products, I have the 5 way remote... but the plastic is not UV resistant. 

Regards, Greg


----------

